# error unrecognized/unsupported zip during install



## 2barevo (Oct 2, 2014)

Help please. This is my first time installing android on my touchpad. I'm getting an error during checking install files.

>>> Checking install files...

Checking zip 'cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip'

Checking zip 'gapps-kk020140105-signed.zip'

Checking zip 'update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dn-tenderloin-20140317.zip'

ERROR: unrecognized/unsupported zip 'update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dn-tenderloin-20140317.zip'

ERROR: 1 unrecognized/unsupported zip files

ERROR: Checking Install ZIP files. Aborting.

I've tried different combinations of rom, gapps, and recoveries and I keep getting the same error. I do a complete date reset everytime using Touchpad toolbox (V41 2014-08-10). Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## 2barevo (Oct 2, 2014)

found the answer. mods please delete...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Just for the record, you were not using the file suggested by Mr. Sullins, correct?

NT


----------



## Clifton336 (Oct 7, 2014)

So, how'd you fix it? I've had the same problem and tried different combinations, the last one being:

cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip

gapps-kk-2014105.zip

update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20130317.zip

I've done the complete reset but keep getting the error message that the OP provided. Granted, I'm not well-adversed when it comes to all of this, so my problem is probably something very minor. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Clifton336 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, for what it's worth, I spent three hours trying to fix my problem, registered on Rootz Wiki, posted my problem, switched out the recovery file to: update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612.zip, and now have Android working on my Touchpad within ten minutes of posting! Thought i'd post this for anyone who's stuck at the 'Aborting' error.

JC, thank you for all the time and work you put into everything.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Clifton336 said:


> Well, for what it's worth, I spent three hours trying to fix my problem, registered on Rootz Wiki, posted my problem, switched out the recovery file to: update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612.zip, and now have Android working on my Touchpad within ten minutes of posting! Thought i'd post this for anyone who's stuck at the 'Aborting' error.
> 
> JC, thank you for all the time and work you put into everything.


Using which version of toolbox?

NT


----------



## Clifton336 (Oct 7, 2014)

I ended up with six-seven different roms, gapps, and recovery files while trying to do this, so the ones I threw together at the end for it to finally work were:

*ROM:*

cm-11-20140730-UNOFFICIAL-3.4_kernel-tenderloin.zip

*GApps:*

gapps-kk-20140105.zip

*Recovery:*

update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612.zip

And this was done on a Mac. I think I read somewhere that you were curious about how the Toolbox and installation were going on Mac computers.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Which version of TouchPad Toolbox did you use?(original question) Thanks for the additional info. I think what you remember was a discussion I had with someone in which I erred in my answer about using Linux to run toolbox. Good to know it runs well for you on your Mac.

NT


----------



## Clifton336 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is there a way of checking on my tablet? I'm afraid I couldn't track down all the pages I used to originally download the toolbox.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Clifton336 said:


> Is there a way of checking on my tablet? I'm afraid I couldn't track down all the pages I used to originally download the toolbox.


Checking what? Could not track down what pages?


----------



## Clifton336 (Oct 7, 2014)

Checking what version of Touchpad Toolbox I used. I can't remember what webpages I went to that had the download links on them, so I have no clue what version of TT I ran.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Clifton336 said:


> Checking what version of Touchpad Toolbox I used. I can't remember what webpages I went to that had the download links on them, so I have no clue what version of TT I ran.


TouchPad Toolbox resides on you PC. Wouldn't the zip and the files that came from it still be there? There are two versions of the toolbox, v40 and v41. Here is the link to J.C. Sullin's thread where you most likely found whichever one you used. V40 is on the OP, v41 is located in a post in the thread. If you bookmark it, you will never have a problem finding your way back.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

NT


----------



## Clifton336 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks man. I was using v41.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Clifton336 said:


> Thanks man. I was using v41.


I've just updated my info a bit you need different recoveries depending on what version of the TPtoolbox you're using. Hopefully this will clear things up a bit.






*Video Timecode:*



Spoiler



Intro: @ 0:00-0:50
TPtoolbox file confusion and version history v40 @ 0:51
TPtoolbox v41x post 293 @ XDA and recoveries for v41x @ 1:58
TPtoolbox not flashing corrupted files @ 3:44
TPtoolbox volume buttons don't navigate the menu @ 4:14
Alternate install guides for CM11/Android 4.4.x on the HP TP(4G) 5:41
Bricking and Bootloops help starts @ 6:41
Touchpad doesn't charge or turn on when plugged in @ 7:04
Always try using a different USB cable! @ 7:46
Jcsullins TPdebrick Last resort @ 8:00
Bootloop help and fixes @ 8:20

Can't activate WebOS after Jan,15, 2015 @ 9:42



*4)Download, extract and run Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox on your PC*

*Jcsullins Official TouchPad ToolBox Downloads*

Touchpad Toolbox Main Thread By Jcsullins

-Extract the TPToolbox v40 zip file and open the folder.

-If using windows run the batch file tptb_v40_win.bat

-If using Linux or Mac run the script file name tptb_v40_nix.sh

*Note: Requires V40 recoveries below*

*Note: *Strict file name detection

*Note: *Some Roms may require V41 to install

*Jcsullins Testing TouchPad ToolBox Downloads*

Jcsullins OP & Info about the new builds here

-Extract the TPToolbox v41x zip file and open the folder.

-If using windows run the batch file tptb_v41x_win.bat

-If using Linux or Mac run the script file name tptb_v41x_nix.sh

*Note: Requires V41x recoveries below*

*Note: *Improved file name-based detection of ROMs/GAPPs/Recoveries

*Note:* Resolves issues with not being able to navigate the TPtoolbox menu with the volume buttons


----------

